Ask HN: Why do people tend to slam on the return/enter key? - vsax
======
invalidpath
It's the equivalent of yelling "DONE" to each line. I mean really, the
satisfaction of hitting that carriage return is like crossing a finish line
over and over....it doesn't get old? I think we need to go back to having a
margin bell to ring at the edge of 80 columns :) (see:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punched_card](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punched_card)
why this is so) so we know exactly when to hit the return.

------
ian0
Because it would be too tiring to slam on all the others.

